# nothing to offer



## atomicpunk (Jan 17, 2010)

you must post here if you come to the realization that you have nothing to offer society. i will start by saying i have no job skills, no musical aspirations, no hobbies, no desire for further education, no desire for a partner, no compulsion to be a star of any sort and i realize that i am completely happy. so i am wondering does anybody else have this realization?


----------



## Rash L (Jan 17, 2010)

uhm... I dont have much to offer to society, I have limited job skills, I am trying my hand at the ukulele but who says I will prosper (other than for myself?), I have a few hobbies, and I do someday wish to further educate myself but it is hard to think it will actually happen now that i have no "trust fund" from the rich side of my family.... i want to have a partner but no one really meshes with me at this point... and I DEFINITELY dont want to be a star of any sort..... but I am pretty happy apart from the fact that I want to be traveling....


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 17, 2010)

Every time I show my face in public I do the society a great favor, by allowing them to see my greatness...other than that nothing much, and I am completely content. I mean I can play the guitar and sing, but don't really do it much these days.


----------



## drunken marauder (Jan 17, 2010)

atomicpunk said:


> you must post here if you come to the realization that you have nothing to offer society. i will start by saying i have no job skills, no musical aspirations, no hobbies, no desire for further education, no desire for a partner, no compulsion to be a star of any sort and i realize that i am completely happy. so i am wondering does anybody else have this realization?



Sounds boring..


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 17, 2010)

If you put a small value upon your self, rest assured that the world will not raise it.

"whether you believe you can do a thing or beleive you can't, you are right."
~Henry Ford~


----------



## Franny (Jan 17, 2010)

atomicpunk said:


> you must post here if you come to the realization that you have nothing to offer society.



This is a crock of shit. You ARE part of society, we are all SOCIETY. No matter what you do (or don't do) you make an impact. And maybe it's a terrifying thought that you do make an impact and you want to disregard that.

Your ideas, your mannerisms, the way you approach situations, your strength, your compassion, what you use and leave behind, these are all offerings to society. Maybe they're not the most sought after, but they're not invisible. 

What I'm getting at is I'm sick of this fucking drop out culture giving up. This isn't even political. This is a mental fucking health issue. It's apathy and ignorance run wild. If you don't like "society", change it. If you can't change it, learn to see the beauty that there is (there is some, trust me). Otherwise you're likely to get depressed and worn down really easily, and even though I don't know you I wouldn't want for that to happen.

In a way this is a symptom of our Western sociological hivemind. If you don't aspire to be a particular type of person (for instance, one with a specific job in mind and several hobbies to brag about and a significant other), you're made to feel as if you're nothing. Why give in to that? 

I'm very tempted to quote some Salinger right about now.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you Gypsy and Franny for saying it so I didnt have to go on a tangent in which i repeat myself often.


----------



## smellsea (Jan 18, 2010)

it IS a mental health problem. some people can't help it.
why don't you pick up a pencil and drawl some shit referring to how you feel about society, then stick it on a wall some where, maybe some one will see it, it'll change their perspective. bam, productivity.
maybe you should try something different other than the things you named, the human mind can expand and have alot of talents if you give it the chance.
or fuck it, just get drunk under a bridge, i don't know.


----------



## FinnFiasco (Jan 19, 2010)

atomicpunk said:


> you must post here if you come to the realization that you have nothing to offer society. i will start by saying i have no job skills, no musical aspirations, no hobbies, no desire for further education, no desire for a partner, no compulsion to be a star of any sort and i realize that i am completely happy. so i am wondering does anybody else have this realization?





By posting this, you offered you point of view to society. And I gladly accept it. Although, I as well disagree.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jan 19, 2010)

i mean, i'm pretty awesome. the world can take what they want out of my awesomeness. which is in gratuitous amounts. my awesomeness, that is.

i'm not going to go out of my way to directly deliver my awesomeness to society, but if my awesomeness affects society in any way, well. that's just how awesome i am.

thumbs up.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 20, 2010)

I would once again like to thank myself for being so fucking awesome.
Truly it has been my efforts that have benifited you all in so many awesome ways.
For when the hour was dark and the masses ran scared in the street, truly it was my efforts that brought about success in every meaningful way.
I'm so invaluable that even the scent of my urine would cause one to immediately experience a full 5 hr orgasm.
Thank you once again, me.


----------



## tagvolatile (Jan 20, 2010)

We shall always have an effect on society; we shall always have an effect, at all, it seems. I don't see the point in seeking imaginary ways to believe we are special, I suppose I think that I am only special because I'm the only one that can do what I choose to do, because I'm choosing it, for me, not you, and not for some seemingly sumptuously fascinating being.Then again, what isn't imaginary? blah. to me, it seems that all that load, "education", "skills", or whatever else, just titles. Like time, numbers, names. we're always just thinking, no one experience seems any better than another, unless we make it so, it seems to me. What's the different between a gypsy and a lawyer? Fuck if I know. Choices, maybe, none seemingly better or worse. I suppose sometimes we all have prejudices. I don't know. I'm at times prejudice against people that watch tv for a plethora of a fraction of a day. Or those that seem to constantly try shape their images. Or girls that use make up galore, if I'm in a good mood. If not, any make up at all seems despicable. I think, right now, that realizing one can do anything, if one chooses to see such a thing, can be one of the most fearful thoughts, to strip ourselves of ethics, or become aware of our own true ethics, which in my opinion can be very overwhelming, we're at a choice to change them, or not. Sometimes, it seems, if we lose ourselves to the past or the future, we'll subconsciously attempt to set ourselves in stone. And then who knows, maybe another breakdown. Whatever, "content or contemptible", eh?
it's not much a matter, unless you want it to be. maybe.
"It's a joy, the desire for that which is impossible." 
I just know, that I want to live without money, or with as little as I so choose at the time, and to walk the earth, or just to be, for none other than myself and existence, or something, or maybe be aware of it, if we are all always doing so, regardless of popular opinion? live now, maybe. wander.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jan 20, 2010)

Beegod Santana said:


> I would once again like to thank myself for being so fucking awesome.
> Truly it has been my efforts that have benifited you all in so many awesome ways.
> For when the hour was dark and the masses ran scared in the street, truly it was my efforts that brought about success in every meaningful way.
> I'm so invaluable that even the scent of my urine would cause one to immediately experience a full 5 hr orgasm.
> Thank you once again, me.




fuck yeah, someone who gets it!


----------



## Rash L (Jan 20, 2010)

Rash L said:


> uhm... I dont have much to offer to society, I have limited job skills, I am trying my hand at the ukulele but who says I will prosper (other than for myself?), I have a few hobbies, and I do someday wish to further educate myself but it is hard to think it will actually happen now that i have no "trust fund" from the rich side of my family.... i want to have a partner but no one really meshes with me at this point... and I DEFINITELY dont want to be a star of any sort..... but I am pretty happy apart from the fact that I want to be traveling....



now that I'm not drunk... I can offer a different view of how I feel about this. I dont really care what I do or dont contribute to "society" as a whole. its obvious that in certain ways I do somehow impact those around me, and sometimes that impact radiates out to even more people... people I dont know, or will never meet, but for the majority of humankind, I just dont give a fuck anymore. I try to make myself happy, I DO educate myself (even if I dont go to some structured classes in a little room with a bunch of other people), I entertain myself pretty damn well, and I search for others who might be worthy of spending my time with. Along the way, most people seem to like me and enjoy my presence. I smile at people I dont know (who probably at first glance think that I am a "bad" person), and play with kids who find my modifications to be amazing. Sometimes I change people's minds just by being myself.

Sometimes I think I'm the "coolest kid who dropped out of school", and some days I think I am not worth much at all. it IS a mental issue, but I work on it. I'm human... and I move on just like most other humans do. 

All I know is that I dont want to live up to the expectations of everyone else, I tried to do that for a long time and it just drove me further and further away from happiness. Now I strive to live in a way that satisfies my own needs and expectations (which includes being there for my friends and family)... and fuck all those other people and what they think I should spend my life contributing to everything else. I think I have enough on my plate as it is.

Tomorrow I may feel differently. But thats just who I am. 
I think I'm okay with that.


----------



## tagvolatile (Jan 20, 2010)

Rash L said:


> now that I'm not drunk... I can offer a different view of how I feel about this. I dont really care what I do or dont contribute to "society" as a whole. its obvious that in certain ways I do somehow impact those around me, and sometimes that impact radiates out to even more people... people I dont know, or will never meet, but for the majority of humankind, I just dont give a fuck anymore. I try to make myself happy, I DO educate myself (even if I dont go to some structured classes in a little room with a bunch of other people), I entertain myself pretty damn well, and I search for others who might be worthy of spending my time with. Along the way, most people seem to like me and enjoy my presence. I smile at people I dont know (who probably at first glance think that I am a "bad" person), and play with kids who find my modifications to be amazing. Sometimes I change people's minds just by being myself.
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm the "coolest kid who dropped out of school", and some days I think I am not worth much at all. it IS a mental issue, but I work on it. I'm human... and I move on just like most other humans do.
> 
> ...


I agree, I'm likewise, sometimes, and tomorrow, who knows. don't have the next moment, only this one.


----------

